# Spiele ruckeln troz eigentlich guter Hardware?



## TheXxy (16. August 2013)

Hi ich finde es echt schade das meine Spiele wie : Gw2 Sc2 Bf3 ruckeln  egal welche Grafik einstellung ich habe :/ Ich habe eine Geforce Gtx 760 Grafikkarte 8Gb Arbeitsspeicher Amd Fx-4100 Quadcore Prozessor und Gw2 z.b läuft so normal 60 Fps dann  plötzlich 10 Fps für paar Minuten dann wieder paar Minuten 60 Fps und  dann wieder so wenig :/ es liegt nicht am I-Net und ich habe keine  ahnung warum! http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/guild-wars-2/artikel/guild_wars_2_im_technik_check... Ich habe locker die Optimaten Systemanforderungen warum ruckelt es auch  bei low! ( Ich glaube es liegt an der 500Gb Festplatte ich habe mal gehört das bei  alten Festplatten es anfängt zu ruckeln wenn zuviel auf ihr leuft ? Ich brauche Tipps was ich machen muss das ich keine Fps einbrüche  bekomme und flüssig mein Spiel genießen kann!


----------



## varonn (16. August 2013)

vielliecht mal gucken op die treibers aktuell sind sonst ka


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2013)

TheXxy schrieb:


> Hi ich finde es echt schade das meine Spiele wie : Gw2 Sc2 Bf3 ruckeln egal welche Grafik einstellung ich habe :/ Ich habe eine Geforce Gtx 760 Grafikkarte 8Gb Arbeitsspeicher Amd Fx-4100 Quadcore Prozessor und Gw2 z.b läuft so normal 60 Fps dann plötzlich 10 Fps für paar Minuten dann wieder paar Minuten 60 Fps und dann wieder so wenig :/ es liegt nicht am I-Net und ich habe keine ahnung warum! http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/guild-wars-2/artikel/guild_wars_2_im_technik_check... Ich habe locker die Optimaten Systemanforderungen warum ruckelt es auch bei low! ( Ich glaube es liegt an der 500Gb Festplatte ich habe mal gehört das bei alten Festplatten es anfängt zu ruckeln wenn zuviel auf ihr leuft ? Ich brauche Tipps was ich machen muss das ich keine Fps einbrüche bekomme und flüssig mein Spiel genießen kann!


 
Wie alt ist die Platte denn?

Bei BF3 ist es aber sicher die CPU mit schuld, denn im Multiplayer ist ein Quadcore wie der FX-4100 oder auch X4 955 nicht mehr optimal.


----------



## TheXxy (17. August 2013)

Also 1jahr ist die wohl alt und ich habe ja nicht die allerneuste gekauft?
Könnte es daran liegen denn dann kaufe ich mir eine Extere


----------



## Lunica (21. August 2013)

Probiers mal mit dem DPC
DPC Latency Checker

Lass das bei einem Spiel im Hintergrund laufen und beobachte ob die Pegel im grünen Bereich sind.


----------



## Chemenu (21. August 2013)

Evtl. ein Temperaturproblem, aufgrund dessen CPU und/oder GPU gedrosselt werden?

Falls Du noch keine Tools für Temperaturüberwachung haben solltest:
CPU -> CoreTemp
GPU -> MSI Afterburner


----------

